# Pokémon's Hidden Faces



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 14, 2008)

*Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Basically, this is theories about what's under Cubone's skull, Forretress' shell, etc. 

For Cubone, I think it looks like Marowak's head, except brown.

... And I have nothing else. :D;;


----------



## ZimD (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I always thought Cubone would look kind of like Charmander, but brown. Forretress... Never thought about that.

Do Shellder, and Diglett count?


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Zim Del Invasor said:


> Do Gastly, Shellder, and Diglett count?


Interesting fact- _Diglett has feet_.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Interesting fact- _Diglett has feet_.


At least according to PMD.

Anyway, I've always wondered about Tangela.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Based on the first season of the anime, Cubone has no snout (Pikachu knocked the skull so it spun round and round and round and round an-*shot*). So... O.o

What do you think Aron/Lairon/Aggron look like without the metal face masks?


----------



## o_O (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I think Aggron would look a little like an Aerodactyl's face, just with a much smaller snout. Dunno why. :P


----------



## Darksong (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Forretress: I expect that Forretress is a pathetic round ball that needs its armor to survive :3
Gastly: What does Gastly have to do with this again?
Diglett: I've always imagined that they looked like bird feet, good for scratching at the ground.
Shellder: A little black ball, like Cloyster.
Cubone: Like a Charmander, as Zim del Invasor said.
Tangela: A little blue lump with feet. 
Aron/Lairon/Aggron: It's armor. Just imagine it without the silver part, and fill it in gray.
Of course, this is just what I think.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I don't remember even typing Gastly ._. [edits] 

I pretty much agree with Darksong on everything.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Look, Cubone has no snout, so it can't look like Charmander! I am sticking with the anime on this, as this was in the episode that matched the games the best (They mentioned exactly what level Pidgey evolves at in the episode)


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I think that Aggron might look like Charizard without the horns.

Diglett I think would have small clawed feet. Just look for a mole and base it off of that.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Look, Charmander doesn't have a long snout like the bone suggests on Cubone. See for yourself:


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Well, here's a question:
What color is a Flygon's eyes underneath the eyelids?


----------



## Water Splash (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I would assume that Flygon's "eyelids" are just like tinted lenses, so I think it has green eyes, the same as its skin color.

That's just my opinion. As for Cubone, I like having the mystery under the skull. The only strange thing about it is that it is born with it, but the Pokédex says that it puts on its dead mother's skull.


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I think Diglett has mole-like feet with long claws because it laerns moves like slash natruely.
I think Tangla and Shellder have round black heads like cloyster


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I wonder what the cocoon pokemon look like under their shells...


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Anyone notice Tangrowth could just be a Tangela on stilts with longer hair? owo


----------



## Zeph (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

@SL: The same as what it looks like inside a real cocoon, I presume. A caterpillar/worm/other larva/whatever taking itself apart and rearranging itself into a butterfly/moth/whatever.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> @SL: The same as what it looks like inside a real cocoon, I presume. A caterpillar/worm/other larva/whatever taking itself apart and rearranging itself into a butterfly/moth/whatever.


In other words, lovely D=


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I like to think that Gastly, Tangela and Shellder are related, although they're probably not.

What's under Murkrow's hat?


----------



## S. E. (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

@Murkrow: Nothing. Murkrow's really bald. =D

Why else would it wear a hat?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*


----------



## Eeveelution (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Slowking and Heatran are weird. (Do I really want to know!?)

EDIT: On topic with Diglett, I'm more worried about Dugtrio. (!#*(%&*@#^!)


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Diglett.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

*LOL* at picture. I'm not sure that innocent Diglett would have such evilness in his/her heart[if he/she has one].


----------



## Renteura (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*







Oh em gee, that is cute. :P
And yes, that is Charmander's head, I don't feel like scratching.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

The anime episode with Cubone's skull spinning around just- well- it- freaks me out. I mean, _supposedly_ the skull is from it's mother, which leads me to believe that the mother dies at egg-laying, so the corpse would have rotted away by the time the egg hatches, or else we'd see baby boneless Cubone running around in nests. And of course the logic is just thrown out the window by trainer-carried eggs, where it hatches with the bone. Oh and also the fact that the skull spins around means that the head has to be roughly spherical, so the bone can't be it's mother's, because she'd have to have a spherical head too. 

So.

It must mean that the Pokedex is wrong.

Uhm... Grimer? It can't be completely goo...

EDIT: I've got it! The Pokedex is wrong and the skull is some kind of bony, white formation that grows with the Cubone, like a turtle shell. So it _is_ it's head!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Zeta Reticuli said:


> Diglett.


Creepy.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Minnow said:


> Uhm... Grimer? It can't be completely goo...


I think that there is a small, shrew like creature that covers itself in goo to protect it from preditors. That sounds stupid though.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Anyone else think that it looks like it has eyes in its ears?


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Murkrow said:


> Anyone else think that it looks like it has eyes in its ears?


Now that I look at it, yeah.


----------



## PichuK (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I think that Cubone's head is exactly the same shape as the skull, just without the bumpy bits and smaller.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

o.0 Why did you have to give me that image?! Now I can't look at cute little Zubat without thinking, 'Mutated'!


----------



## Zeph (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

@Minnow - No. The anime is wrong :D


----------



## Elfin (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Murkrow said:


> Anyone else think that it looks like it has eyes in its ears?


Eyes? What are you ta- *OH DEAR LORD KILL IT WITH FIRE.*
*shudder* That just ain't right..


----------



## ZimD (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Murkrow said:


> Anyone else think that it looks like it has eyes in its ears?


I'm not the only person who has thought that before?


----------



## Darksong (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Murkrow said:


> Anyone else think that it looks like it has eyes in its ears?


Technically, it does have eyes in its ears. It uses echolocation, after all :3

But, I agree, it does look like that now that I pay attention to it.

I'm pretty sure that Cubone's head doesn't have to be exactly spherical to spin around like that. But it looks a lot like a Charmander's head.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Darksong said:


> I'm pretty sure that Cubone's head doesn't have to be exactly spherical to spin around like that. But it looks a lot like a Charmander's head.


Yeah, but if the skull was really its mother's, then that would mean that its mother's head was that shape, and, therefore, the child's shape. And a shape like that can't spin. Think about a knife in a sheath, it won't spin, but it will come off the top.

Maybe the Cubone start with a roundish head and it, for some reason, changes shape gradually when it gets ready to lay eggs, giving the dead mother's skull the shape you see.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> @Minnow - No. The anime is wrong :D


Yeah, probably.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Darksong said:


> Technically, it does have eyes in its ears. It uses echolocation, after all :3


That's why I saw then as ears in the first place, otherwise I wouldn't have thought twice.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Evoli said:


> Eyes? What are you ta- *OH DEAR LORD KILL IT WITH FIRE.*
> *shudder* That just ain't right..


Seconded. 
*scream*
I'm guessing to figure out what Riolu/Lucario look like without the mask just fill it in blue....
EDIT: Dun dun dun...





Personally Lucario looks better


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I drew a picture when I was little about Diglett's body. The limbs were short and skinny and the hands and feet had 3 toes and fingers.


----------



## Ice tiger (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Murkrow said:


> Anyone else think that it looks like it has eyes in its ears?


AHH!!! It does! "Hides" I think that cubone has a head shaped like its skull, and has no ears, and anyone else notice that if cubone is wearing its mothers skull why  marrowaks skull is a completely different shape? O.O


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

On the subject of cubone...

How do they have skulls on their heads as soon as they hatch?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

That's pretty much what everyone has been talking about for a large portion of the thread.

Maybe someone needs to come up with an explanation for the Cubone thing. This isn't a thread about Cubone, after all.

I've always wondered what Silcoon and Cascoon look like under all that silk. And what Jynx looks like without the wig.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Jynx wears a wig?
I never knew that.

I don't know what's more scary, Jynx without hair, or Jynx with hair,


----------



## Darksong (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Without.

And I think Silcoon and Cascoon are Wurmple surrounded by silk, with weird eyes, except they're undergoing metamorphosis while they're hidden. Isn't it obvious?

My sister always imagined them as silk balls with eyes.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I've wondered what Kabuto looks like.

Also I'm convinced Giratina is wearing armour


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Yeah. In the Stadium 2 fainting animation, she disappears and her dress and wig fall to the floor.

What do Burmy look like with no cloak on?


----------



## darthjarjar (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

ummm... a peace of bark of course

what does a baltoys eyes look like???? and what does deoxys's mouth look like cause i never seen it...


----------



## Charizard Morph (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

What's under slowkings hat?


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



Charizard Morph said:


> What's under slowkings hat?


BALD! BALD! BLAD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD! BALD!

Er, sorry about that.

What's with the red thing on Darkrai's face? What does it cover?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*



RandomTyphoon said:


> I'm guessing to figure out what Riolu/Lucario look like without the mask just fill it in blue....


Who ever said it was a mask? Raccoons don't wear masks :P

Cubone- Has anyone thought that the head is [like everybody has said] sorta like charmander's, and then when it EVOLVES the head elongates and the skull morphs with the cubone's head, etcetc..? Just a thought.

Zubat- I don't see how it's so creepy, Mewtwo. Actually, thinking about the eyes being in the ears makes me laugh. :D

Deoxys- Sir, deoxys ain't got no mouth.

For all those pokémon whose eyes are closed, I wonder what they look like. That includes you, Brock! D:


----------



## Ice tiger (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

One time they showed brocks eyes... then he closed then 2 seconds later~ and Girantina is a big black caterpillar of course!


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

It's on Bulbapedia, lemme check.

here.

Prepare for scariness. Apparently, he's making a face for Larvitar.


----------



## Jester (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

what does dialga and palkia look like without their armor? that's what i want to know.

and i think that cubone's skull is like an exoskeleton


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

What did Sableye's eyes look like before they turned into gems?


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

The gems are its eyes. Maybe something disables the pupils, iris, etc. to be seen.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Why is Entei wearing a mask? ;D


----------



## Griffin (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

Hmm...in Burmy's first episode appearance, it didn't have a covering. I believe it was on Serebii...it looks kinda like a gray Weedle.


----------



## cubone man (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

What does empoleon look like without it's horn/ beak thing? :blank:


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

It looks like a bloody mess :P That's its beak.

If you don't get it, imagine tearing your lips off.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Pokémon's Hidden Faces*

I always thought Diglett would be kinda like a worm, with no feet at all.


----------

